# Qualify your choice of cable



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've seen the other threads on this forum about cable choices but few actually qualify their choices. Don't just say I tried X cable and it sounded better than Y cable. Tell me that you qualified your choice by either reading an article - quote chapter and verse -, or you actually did a qualified test. I'm not trying to put anyone on the spot. I just want to get a quality cable thats going to last, i.e lifetime warranty - without sacrificing a lot of bucks. I don't mind paying for quality but I HATE paying for hype,


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry bud I won't be much help. I build all my own cabling, using Belden cable and Neutrik ends. Most studios use this combo for thier wiring. I've done lots of work over the years for sound related companies and most swore by this too. I just make my own because I can tailor length for exactly when my needs are.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Ripper. BUt that's the kind of "qualified" opinion I was looking for. You work in the industry so your opinion is a "qualified" opinion and thats what I was looking for.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Just my $0.02, never let someone else's opinion influence what your ears tell you even if it's an article in a magazine or on the internet.

Andy


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

my .02 would be that a lifetime warranty on any cable is an acknowledged joke. The manufacturer specifies that the user is responsible for all shipping fees ( to and from repair, wherever that may be) and it should not be considered as a selling point.

I'm really very happy with the mogami stuff. Just for the dollar, pre-assembled by radial with some OK ends, its a reliable and good sounding cable. This is my opinion though. We did the shootout at the shop and it was a clear winner. The monster cable people (and a few others) have brought their wares and we did the tests, but its a crazy cost at that point, beyond what I think is reasonable. Futureshop makes some multi-hundred percent profit on every foot of monster cable they sell; theres a lot of hype pushing it.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Monster rocks..no static, quality components & heavy-duty build. durable..works for me! If you are counting pennies, get Planet Waves..truly decent for the price. JMHO! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

danbo said:


> Monster rocks..no static, quality components & heavy-duty build. durable..works for me! If you are counting pennies, get Planet Waves..truly decent for the price. JMHO! :food-smiley-004:


The planet waves are very good and quite durable. Good balance of sound quality and price. For recording I sometimes use George L's, sound great but I don't find them as durable or as quiet (handling noise) as the planet waves.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been making my own cables for 20 years when I need them. Bulk, high quality cable, Neutrik or Switchraft ends. I've seen too many cables with either those ridiculous crimp on ends, or just a slight dab of solder.

For speaker wire, I use 16 guage lamp cord that you can buy bulk at Home Depot.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I use yorkvilles. They don't cost much and sound just fine to me. I've only ever killed one(and I fixed it) so they're pretty reliable. I also have a old rapco that has to be ten years old and still going strong. Sounds fine too. I guess I'm just not that picky about cables, I just like them to last. Which the yorkvilles do.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Ripper gave you good advice!

Belden 8410 is the good stuff. Neutrik or Switchcraft ends.

:rockon2:


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I use Klotz cables purchased through Kingsley Amplifiers in B.C. Before I coughed up the cash, I did lots of reading. I never archived my links, etc. but I'm sure if you look you'll find the same great reviews, test results, etc. A very neutral cable. These are not cheap, but they are real good. Whether they are "worth" the money is up to you.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Canare cable and Neutrik ends.

I'm not sure that anyone can tell the difference between one reasonable quality cable vs any other one using a blind listening test. Here is why I use the above products:

1. They stand the test of time. I very rarely have had to repair a cable that I've made with the above products. The strain relief on the cable is good, and the shielding does not disintigrate and come apart with age (at least it hasn't in the last twenty years). There is one very popular brand that I frequently repair/replace because the shielding has rotted in a much shorter life cycle.

2. They are not noisy. You can shake and step on them and there is no audible capacitive noise. Hum induced through the cable has never been an issue with balanced cables/differential inputs.

3. The outer rubber jacket is soft, easy to wind and stays looking good for an incredibly long time. They haven't hardened over time or become glossy.

5. The ends hold up well, unless you get them wet. The XLR ends fit into other devices properly until you loose the little bushing on the female XLR cable. There are some Neutrx look a likes on the market which have issues fitting into sockets and mics properly.

6. There are no screws to fall out of the ends. And the little strain relief plastic part works. I like the fact that they have a break off part for larger diameter cable as well.

I've made litterally hundreds of cables using these brands since 1991, with the majority being balanced XLR microphone cables.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Talking about lifetime warranty, I had a Planet Waves cable that I've had for quite a while now which became microphonic. Went to Lauzon's here and was actually looking for a replacement and was offered another Planet Waves cable. Told them the reason I'm shopping for one was coz my old one has become microphonic. They said there's a lifetime guarantee on them so I could just bring it in and they would replace it. Which I did and they did replace it. I didn't even buy it from them. I'm not sure if the other stores would do the same thing tho.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> Talking about lifetime warranty, I had a Planet Waves cable that I've had for quite a while now which became microphonic. Went to Lauzon's here and was actually looking for a replacement and was offered another Planet Waves cable. Told them the reason I'm shopping for one was coz my old one has become microphonic. They said there's a lifetime guarantee on them so I could just bring it in and they would replace it. Which I did and they did replace it. I didn't even buy it from them. I'm not sure if the other stores would do the same thing tho.



Lauzon's are unusually generous, IMO. They do that sort of thing often.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...planet waves. price plus reliability factor = :smile:.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

"which became microphonic"
Can someone PM me and fill me in on what that means please?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Chito said:


> Talking about lifetime warranty, I had a Planet Waves cable that I've had for quite a while now which became microphonic. Went to Lauzon's here and was actually looking for a replacement and was offered another Planet Waves cable. Told them the reason I'm shopping for one was coz my old one has become microphonic. They said there's a lifetime guarantee on them so I could just bring it in and they would replace it. Which I did and they did replace it. I didn't even buy it from them. I'm not sure if the other stores would do the same thing tho.


That's what I call "Great Customer Service"


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

I use Planet Waves instrument cables. I like the durability, I've never had to have one replaced. My speaker cables are #12 with Neutrik ends. One is Planet Waves, the other two are homemade. Personally I can't tell the difference between cables as far as sound quality goes unless one is broken and crackling.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried some cables made by Warwick called "rockcable"...they were cheap so I decided to get them. They are ok...
I have used them live a lot of times and they hold up really well. They dont seem to have any problems with excess noise or anything.

After reading the above, I think I am going to try to make my own cables though...


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Planet waves. Because they're reasonably priced and mine still work, so no complaints here. Honestly, I can't seem to hear the difference between different brands of cables - I'm sure that they sound different, but the difference doesn't seem obvious to me. Am I deaf?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

jane said:


> Planet waves. Because they're reasonably priced and mine still work, so no complaints here. Honestly, I can't seem to hear the difference between different brands of cables - I'm sure that they sound different, but the difference doesn't seem obvious to me. Am I deaf?


You're not deaf, most people can't hear a difference in cables. I've done the blind taste test with some buddies of mine (all musicians), I used a whack of different cables, cheap to expensive. The couldn't hear a difference. The had their back to me so they couldn't see which cables where which. You might hear a difference on an exceptionally long cable as there is some capacitance that can come into play, but for the most part, cables need to be sturdy and reliable.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I too have always made my own (for over 30 years) with Belden and Switchcraft ends-never let me down at all, but recently I tried out some George L's cables (the kind you can make any length and the ends just clip on). I find they are very reliable as far as connections go, can't really tell that they sound any different like they are supposed to, BUT...I feel that when you move around a bit when you are playing, they tend to twist up a lot, so I think next time I will go back to the old tried and true home made jobbies. I WILL say that I think the George L's are especially ideal for connecting up stuff in a peadl board, though.
-Mikey


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I a/b'd a 20 foot mogami to a 20' evidence audio lyric HG and the difference was HUGE...no way you wouldn't hear it. great customer service too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ripper said:


> You're not deaf, most people can't hear a difference in cables. I've done the blind taste test with some buddies of mine (all musicians), I used a whack of different cables, cheap to expensive. The couldn't hear a difference. The had their back to me so they couldn't see which cables where which. You might hear a difference on an exceptionally long cable as there is some capacitance that can come into play, but for the most part, cables need to be sturdy and reliable.




I agree, and blind tests with other elements of gear yield similar inconclusive results. Guitarists are THE worst for making up their minds based on second hand information.

I use Beldon cable and switchcraft ends.

The few times I've used more expensive cords I've noticed no real difference.

Of course the inevitable rsponse to such a statement is somebody saying or implying that it's because I don't have the ears to tell the difference.


Funny really.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I can tell you that George Ls are a brighter sounding cable.

But I do use Planet Waves just because of the life time warranty. If one starts acting up I just go to L&M and get another.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> .. I tried out some George L's cables ... when you move around a bit when you are playing, they tend to twist up a lot, so I think next time I will go back to the old tried and true home made jobbies. -Mikey


+1 to this. I've been using George Ls for a while, they refuse to lay flat on the floor. They always tend to curl up and loops of cable stand up just enough to give you something to trip over on stage. I didn't hear much extra treble, but then my rig isn't too bright to begin with (Just like my brain) . I think I might go back to normal Belden or Cannare guitar cables.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

George L's are too stiff for regular purposes but are great patch cables for pedalboards or anything that not constantly twisting and turning.

I had a Planet Waves cable that lasted me 3 gigs? I guess it was just a fluke? Right now I'm using a Yorkville that has lasted a year and a half?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Years ago i was stuck on Perilli cable and Switchcraft ends, then it was Planet Waves... now however I feel I'm using the finest cables ever... Monster Cables Studio Pro 100.
Excellent jack design, outer braided nylon sheath, true bass responce and very little top end cut off, plus the signal is very strong coming out the other end with remarkable little line loss due to eiter impedance or capacitance... and oh yeah I thought I had tone before.

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=2324

Khing


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

i never thought about cable choice until recently, i just use the standard ones that guitar works sells.


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

I buy whatever is available when I need to buy and I use whatever is available when I need to use it. Right now it's Mogami for the effects send, return, input, and footswitch, 'cuz that's what they had hanging behind the counter, and an old Fender branded cable I've had for years between the guitar and the pedal board.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

For inbetween my pedals (see sig) I use those plain old multi colored 6 inch - 1 foot cables.

For everything else I use Planet Waves cables (the ones with the built-in circuit breaker).


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not too hung up on cables. As long as they're at least 10 feet long then I don't care much about them. I don't notice any difference between cables as far as sound goes.


----------



## tri99er (Jun 25, 2006)

Use planet waves from guitar >board>amp, and just upgraded my boards patch cords to george L's, and they did make a huge improvement. Costly, but worth it.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Where do you guys buy your bulk cables and ends (in Canada preferably)?

Do these Belden or Canare cables twist or crimp easily?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.loudspeakers.ca ...has always been great to deal with. Walk in, phone, email, mail order, any which way. Ask for Terry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't bought a new cable in years--so if I were to buy one, I'd have to do some research. I don't remember where I heard it, sorry--but Belden was getting good press, so I bought some cables that use Belden wire. I haven't needed to buy a new cable in eons.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Belden cable does not retain a memory so it won't kink and stay that way. 
One place you can use to get the cable and ends is
http://www.e-sonic.com/
remeber though, this stuff isn't cheap, but it is worth it.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

I use Planet Waves for everything.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

ENDITOL said:


> I a/b'd a 20 foot mogami to a 20' evidence audio lyric HG and the difference was HUGE...no way you wouldn't hear it. great customer service too.




that is surprising ...I've never heard an appreciable diff. I bought george L's a good long while ago thinking it was important to have "a really good..ie. expensive cable", after doing a real blind test with the same size cabling of a few diff. types, my brother and I confirmed for ourselves, there was no diff. whatsoever, ..ymmv though.

in fact, we actually prefered the old 60's red coily cord I had (a la Pete Townsend), I think maybe it cut some high's ever so slightly due to its length, go figure. (which goes with my theory : that elec. gtr does not require hifi response, guitar tones live in the midrange !! imho of course.)

I wouldn't subsribe to any expensive cable. I think you would just be wasting your money. WildBill , if he chimes in, is usually dropping pearl's of wisdom, and I agree: plain old belden with good ends is all you need.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*One more for Belden*

I have a twenty foot Belden, between my pedals and amp, that's been on the floor for years. It's been step on, tripped over, and generally abused. No problems what so ever. 
From my guitar to the pedals. I have a ten foot 'platinum oxygen free noiseless cable'. What ever any of that means? After as many years in service as the Belden, it's has crackle that seems to shakeout.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I use cables made by a Montreal company called Digiflex and part of their Studioflex line. You can buy these cables from a number of stores in Canada including Long & McQuade, Steve's and Archambault.

The instrument cables are made with Canare GS-6 cable and Neutrik plugs. Not as cheap as some others mentioned in this thread but very high-quality parts and assembly work. In my opinion, this is way more important than any difference in sound that you may or may not hear. I have a 10-foot cable that I use most of the time and a 15-foot backup. Canare cables are not microphonic in my experience. I don't use effects so I've never tried making small patch cables.

There are a few guitar cable shootout articles on the web but as far as I know they were not blind or scientific tests. I have done some limited tests with a small number of cables that I had access to and had a preference for the Canare. But then again I was manipulating the cables and knew what I was listening to so take this with a grain of salt. I also have a 20-year old Whirlwind Leader cable that's still going strong and sounds almost as good.


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

+ 1 on the Canare GS-6. I have some cables that are over 20 years old made from GS-6 and Neutrik connectors and they are still the ones I use live.

I am a former electronics/cable/metal parts buyer who is the quality supervisor at a cable manufacturer here in Montreal. I was asked by my President (who's a guitar player) to buy some cable to make guitar and patch cables. I was unable to find any cable that appeared to be better than the Canare GS-6 (ie. 18 awg, 92% shield coverage, oxygen free copper shield and conductor, low capacitance). We already buy raw cable from Mogami, Belden and Gepco so it would be easy to pick some up.

I'm not sure I believe the stuff you read about oxygen free copper and some of the other catch phrases because I don't really hear the difference. Really what tells me how good the are is how long they continue to work properly.

I had been hearing alot of good things about Evidence cables but cringed at the prices which promped me to check out their website. A very interesting read for those who build their own cables. Again, I don't know if I believe their catch phrases/sales pitch about copper quality and stuff but if you use their method of wiring multi conductor instead of single conductor I think you'll end up with a better cable. I have used this method on the last couple of sets of patch cables I made and was really happy with the results (mixer to power amp, and mixer to powered monitors).

P.S sorry for being long winded! :zzz:


----------

